# What are the GOOD Model Plane Kits?



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I just started building my first model airplane, a Revell B-17. Growing up I used to purchase Revell naval ships and build them. I really enjoyed it, but I only slapped some glue on the parts and called it a day.

Well I'm 67 now and serious about building some serious kits. After Revell, however, to which I've only seen two Level 5 kits from them, where do I look to buy some quality model kits? I'm wondering what other good kits are out there. I prefer the more complicated kits, and I do not want wood/balsa models; just plastic would do for me.

I'm looking forward to hearing your suggestions. Thank you. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A lot is going to depend on your location. Can you give us at least the State or nearby big city?

A real hobby shop (if you have one left) or Hobby Lobby is about the only place I still see any model kits!

Round 2 has been recently setting up a pallet of a variety of their models at one of our local Wal Marts but I didnt notice the skill levels of them.

If you cant shop local most hobby shops will do mail or internet sells now a days.


----------



## mhvink (Aug 24, 2010)

Greg,

It really depends on what you are looking to build. Aircraft? ships? armor? cars? Each arena has good and bad kits.
Generally, Tamiya is good, some will say that Great Wall kits are better. Eduard is outstanding. And the list goes on and on.

The main thing is to have fun and remember that the only person you need to make happy is yourself.

Mike


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You could always google hobby shops for the city where you live and click maps or go to each shops own website.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thank you everyone. I live in York, PA. I bought two aircraft models at Hobby Lobby, and currently building one. They were the only two Level 5 models I could find from Hobby Lobby and Revell. (Hobby Lobby sold the two Revell kits). We have another huge hobby shop out in West York, but they only had one aircraft model and nothing I would be interested in. They have tons of paints there tho. I haven't looked around online much as I wanted to see your recommendations. Now I can go looking. Thanks. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I noticed you actually asked about specific plane kits. I havent built one since I was teenager but I always liked the Revell kits - especially the spy planes. Did you look around at any of the build threads here? They will usually let you know about issues and improvements that can be incorporated. Keep in mind that most of the builders here have never stopped building and have all the right equipment and know how to make them look their best! You individual results may vary from theirs but they will get bettter with each build! 🤙


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I noticed you actually asked about specific plane kits. I havent built one since I was teenager but I always liked the Revell kits - especially the spy planes. Did you look around at any of the build threads here? They will usually let you know about issues and improvements that can be incorporated. Keep in mind that most of the builders here have never stopped building and have all the right equipment and know how to make them look their best! You individual results may vary from theirs but they will get bettter with each build! 🤙


I always made Revell models as a kid. Someone here mentioned I should buy a cheaper, lower level kit to practice with the painting. Excellent idea, and as I said before, it gives me a great excuse to buy another one.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

kit smasher said:


> Depends what you want from a kit. Do you want an easy build and get to the painting and decals? Tamiya would be for you. Do you want a longer build? Airfix is best.


Thanks for the tips. I will check them out. Greg


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

mhvink said:


> Greg,
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking to build. Aircraft? ships? armor? cars? Each arena has good and bad kits.
> Generally, Tamiya is good, some will say that Great Wall kits are better. Eduard is outstanding. And the list goes on and on.
> ...


Thank you Mike. You made a great point: I only have to make myself happy. I will check out those kits you recommend. I've only made Revell kits in the past, and that was when I was much younger and built Navy ships. I appreciate the info. Greg


----------



## CorkyM (6 mo ago)

Tamiya. Enough said.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hasegawa makes some good ones as well.

Larry


----------



## CorkyM (6 mo ago)

True, they make good ones too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tamiya, Hasegawa, Hobby Boss, Trumpeter, Eduard, ICM, Airfix (the new ones), Great Wall, Academy, Kinetic.... all these are good, modern, detailed airpane kitters.

There are plenty of online hobby shops. For aircraft I usually go to Megahobby dot com. They often ship your purchase the same day. For more exotic kits, look around at Hobby Link Japan (HLJ dot com). Of course shipping from Japan varies - a few days by air, to a few months by slow boat.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

MegaHobby is great! They even offer HobbyTalk members a discount.








Megahobby.com Coupon Code for Hobbytalk Members


Hello Hobbytalk members, please use coupon code hobbytalk to save an additional $5.00 off all orders over $50.00. Spend $200.00 and receive $15.00 off with coupon code MEGA. You can also choose our flat rate Shipping of $8.95, order as much as you like shipping only $8.95. Spend over $100.00 and...




www.hobbytalk.com





I've had good experiences with HobbyLinc, HobbyLinc Japan, and Plaza Japan as well.

Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I keep forgetting we have a Megahobby discount code! damn!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Their coupon code thread is stickied in the Modeling forum, but I noticed the code words were 2 different ones for the order cost ranges. Does the link still work properly and are the codes to use still the same as hobbytalk and MEGA?

Or do you have to sign up for their own rewards program now?









Megahobby.com Coupon Code for Hobbytalk Members


It Is Still Messed up.... I ordered $222.97 in merchandise and it is still only giving me $5.00 off. :confused:




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I keep forgetting we have a Megahobby discount code! damn!


Me too. _And_ I lost the decoder ring. 😢


----------

